# CMD mit Parametern starten



## KartoffelKiffer (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich unter Start -> Ausführen mittels cmd die Eingabeaufforderung starte, kann ich dort direkt schon Parameter mit übergeben?

Mit mspaint zB funktioniert das. Ich kann mspaint "c:\verzeichnis\bild.jpg" eingeben und er öffnet mir mspaint mit dem angegebenen Bild.

CMD startet allerdings immer nur im aktuellen Benutzerverzeichnis, fast egal was ich dahinter tippe. Ich würde es nun aber gerne so haben, dass wenn ich zB cmd "DATE" eintippe auch gleich schon in der Kommandozeile der Befehl "DATE" abgesetzt und ausgeführt wird.

Ist die Parametrierung für die Eingabeaufforderung standesgemäß ausgeschaltet, oder bekomme ich es nur einfach nicht gescheiht hin?



Mfg Tom


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juli 2007)

Hi

Schau dir mal die Parameterliste von cmd an (/?). 
Daran findest du die Parameter /C und /K, mit denen du direkt einen Befehl übergeben und ausführen kannst


----------



## d2wap (12. Juli 2007)

will sagen:

Verknüpfung mit der CMD auf den Desktop - dann einfach die Startparameter ändern in :
cmd.exe /C BEFEHL

(BEFEHL = zum Beispiel: ipconfig /renew )


----------

